# Geldings mounting mares....



## Waffles (14 March 2012)

I don't mean rigs, I mean geldings that have a strong sexual urge - is it a problem for any of you?


----------



## Equinus (14 March 2012)

My old Section D used to mount my mare, amazingly successful he was too. Mare was a tart. The gelding was cut late, and it is thought he was "used" before his former owner bought him.

It was never a problem as there were just the two of them, but I wouldn't have been happy about him mounting all and sundry then coming back to my mare.

He was definitely properly gelded, by a very respected equine vet, and as I was there at the time, I know thet both yard dogs benefited!


----------



## the watcher (14 March 2012)

I have known it happen on several occasions, so then if I identify a gelding who is likely to be doing this I seperate him from mares, at least through the months when mares are likely to be cycling


----------



## Pedantic (14 March 2012)

No, we have a condom machine and a mounting block in the field for them, the afterglow cigarettes and ashtray we pay extra for


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Pedantic said:



			No, we have a condom machine and a mounting block in the field for them, the afterglow cigarettes and ashtray we pay extra for 

Click to expand...

Haha..it's not a problem for me..the mares may not like it..depends


----------



## Waffles (14 March 2012)

I seriously don't think rape is possible with horses - the prospect of two hind hooves in the face would surely put the gelding off!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Yes your right there...


----------



## MissTyc (14 March 2012)

I run a mixed herd and we see a lo of bonking in the spring/summer ... The geldings know who to charm and who is more likely to respond with a swift kick. TOUCH WOOD they are friendly about it all and we mostly see very sedate copulations!


----------



## *hic* (14 March 2012)

My poor little 13.3 26yo Welsh gelding suffered dreadfully last year when my 6yo 15.3 TB mare kept pestering him to do the business. He can and did, several times a day, until he was more than a little sore poor chap. I laughed my socks off when we wanted to put her in foal and the young vet suggested AI. The mare would have felt completely shortchanged!


----------



## ew1801 (14 March 2012)

it doesnt bother me to much but i got booted off a yard 2 months ago because my gelding had supposed to have mounted a mare. (no one saw it apart from the mares owner obviously) of course it was nothing to do with the mares owner complaing to the yard owner everyday about how there were to many horses in the field and the fact that her mare had turned into a tart since my gelding was put in there and she couldnt catch her lol

sorry mini rant


----------



## Littlelegs (14 March 2012)

My mares a tart too, she will pester the gelding of her choice, quite a few previously uninterested geldings have found they have it in them when they were turned out with her. The few geldings i've known to be a real problem with mares have been gelded very late. I've always preferred mix herds & never had any issues myself.


----------



## flirtygerty (14 March 2012)

My lad has caused big problems mounting mares, we had to leave our cottage
and yard because he raped a mare, the poor girl was in shock and cut/bitten to bits, so yes having seen this mare it can only be described as rape. If she was human she would be sitting in a corner rocking.
The thing is though, when he first came, our mare and him fought for two solid days, trashing fences, I couldn't even stable them because the stables had death row dogs in them, but he went on to live happily with the mare for 2 years, with no problems, he grazed with the mare he hurt for months, no problems.
we have just got a rescue mare and had to seperate them, as she came into season they day after she arrived and he was trying to mount her, now they are grazing happily together and we will see what her next season brings


----------



## Waffles (14 March 2012)

Mares, eh?who'd have em?


----------



## Honeylight (14 March 2012)

I had a 13 hand pony in the 1970s who could get an erection & mounted mares. Sadly for him they were all 16hands & he couldn't quite reach!
The local vicar telephoned my Dad & asked if he could be moved from the field opposite the village church as he was embarrassed to answer the queries from Sunday School children!


----------



## Waffles (14 March 2012)

I've had 4 gelding and they've all gone a bit rampant during spring - it's probably me .... I choose them!


----------



## Beatrice5 (14 March 2012)

My mare is a tart and can arouse my normally sedate gelding into full action with enough pestering. When he is with her daughter who isn't interested neither is he.

I seperate my mare and him in the spring / summer for his sake and incase either got damaged. He is 13.2 and she is 15.2.


----------



## onemoretime (14 March 2012)

Well Ive got a Section A pony mare that mounts other mares particularly the other Sec A that she was turned out with.  

She was biting the other ponys neck and humping up and down and then got so angry (obviously she didn't get the right feeling!!) that she got off the pony and then turned round and tried to kick her.  Pony hopped out of the way.  She did the same to my 16 hh mare who was only 2.5 years old when she first arrived but could not get on, she was vertical, got angry again slid off and turned and kicked the filly in the hock.  Little cow.  She doesn't dare do it now to the mare as she has been told off.


----------



## Piglet (14 March 2012)

When we had a mare several years ago, we put her in the field with my gelding, he straight away mounted her and with his todger out and waving around, all set for "doing the business, difference was I s'pose she was an experienced brood mare and he was used as a stallion a couple of times before been cut


----------



## asommerville (14 March 2012)

My gelding waS cut late ans covered as a 2 & 3 yr old didnt have any issues until my mare decided he had grown up to be quite handsome - hes 5 now and ive caught her encouraging him very strongly....poor wee thing just jumps on and is confused when i give him a row.  think shes an ex broodmare so they both know what to do! Just need to keep an eye on them i suppose....am however appalled at the age difference as the old tarts 17 lol


----------



## the watcher (15 March 2012)

For those of you who are quite laid back about letting yours get on with it if it isn't doing anybody else any harm....

I know that some breeders still allow stallions to run with their mare so mating may happen without supervision or any other precautions, but in most other cases this happens in hand, with the mare tail bandaged and soft booted.
This prevents injuries to both horses, even something as apparently tiny as tail hairs getting caught around the penis.

Geldings tend not to be as clean and shiny around their boy bits as stallions who are using them regularly, some geldings can be so crusty that they could cause nasty scratches if they are successful in their attempts.

I don't stop horses simulating mating because I want to spoil their fun, I do it to prevent injuries to both horses


----------



## oldie48 (5 April 2019)

I sent Little Fatty home, Rose loathed him until she came into season as he was too in her face with his todger out and ready to go but when she came into season it was a different story and tbh the behaviour was pretty bad. He was cut as a four year old and when I spoke to his owner she said he was a serial offender around mares (he'd been with a gelding prevously). Actually I think this is when Rose hurt her back as her behaviour started to change around that time, probably with trying to get low enough so he could do the business!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 April 2019)

My 15hh cob used to constantly jump the fence to get at a 12hh pony and just stand shagging her for ages. Pretty embarrassing when a friend couldnâ€™t grab him to ride. The mare was just grazing. I dunno how she supported his weight, heâ€™s a big lad. He hasnâ€™t been turned out next to mares since, only a path between them but he just hasnâ€™t tried to get at them.


----------

